# Adding a winch post and winch??



## GOSKN5 (Sep 30, 2009)

I just bought a boat with a homemade trailer that did not have any type of winch post or anything at the front... has anyone made one themselves? Is it possible to make one without welding? I have been thinking about something with wood maybe?? I just dont know if it would ever be strong enough.... anyone have any suggestions??


----------



## shizzy77 (Oct 1, 2009)

here is a pic of mine the day I bought it. 

as you can see the whole deal is bolted on. its basically a large C channel with the end trimmed leaving just the two sides. it is then bolted on and has two braces bolted in front. I can take a petter pic if you want.


----------



## ben2go (Oct 1, 2009)

Check the bow stop thread in my signature below.There are a few there.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Nov 12, 2009)

Heres the one that I made. The trailer had a vertical post with a pin for a jet ski. I cut the post and angled it then used some angle iron to make a winch mount and bow stop.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Nov 12, 2009)

I found my new winch post on an old trailer that was being used as a sign. 
It's a lot better than what was there before.


----------



## lcdr frank (Nov 21, 2009)

I found a good gal one in a boat dealers junk lot. Bought the tongue and winch stand to replace one on a trailer that had been jack knifed. Good coupler and a 1800lb 2 speed winch for 50.00. Check out boat dealers back lots for trade ins. 


frank


----------

